# cleaning crew help



## PCKid (May 5, 2009)

i have a 20 gallon tank i start about three weeks ago. i got the water tested yesterday and everything is perfect. ive only got half my live rock in it at the moment due to lack of funds but i have everything else set up. im trying to figure out wat i should put in the tank as a cleaning crew to keep everything clean until i feel that the tank is safe enough for the fish. any suggestions are welcome thanks guys and gals


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

At this point I would just add a few hermit crabs, or a couple of Turbo Snails. For live rock, you should check out Marco Rocks The finest aquarium rock available, base rock, live rock, reef rock, marco rock, reef tank saltwater fish, live corals, Marco rocks, Fiji live rock, Tonga Live rock. I have purchased dry rock from marco rocks on 3 separate occasions and have been very pleased. Check out my 180 thread for pictures.

http://www.fishforum.com/saltwater-fish-pictures-videos/pasfurs-180-reef-build-21979/


----------



## PCKid (May 5, 2009)

so i need a suggestion on a fish to put in this tank that has personality and is beautiful


----------



## racingtiger03 (Aug 9, 2009)

Beauty is in the eye of the beholder... I love my goby and pistol shrimp, they are interesting to watch once they pair up for sure. Quite a pretty pair too (Tiger pistol and yellow watchman goby)! Other than that fora 20 I dunno what to recommend.. just look up some fish on websites that sale them such as aquacon.com and saltwaterfish.com .. Do some research and see if they will work for your setup  

Then if you don't like the idea of what we send you is what we get try to see if you can find the same fish locally!


----------



## Kellsindell (Sep 15, 2008)

you can also check liveaquaria.com for ideas as well as great information on requirements and misc of that sort.

What colors do you want? I personally don't like gobies, but you can get one or a clown fish like a False or True Percula, but no tang. Your tank is way to small for that so get that out of your head now before you decide you want one. I'm even pushing it with a 55g.


----------



## Alexisann7 (Sep 18, 2009)

I'd also suggest a goby., however they play dissapearing acts so may e the clown if you want it for visibility my clowns are very entertaining & they are a pretty hardy starter fish.


----------



## PCKid (May 5, 2009)

i ended up geting a bunch of turbo snails and i also have a diamond goby and a lawnmower blenny. my perc is so much fun to watch exspecially when it is sleeping. my goby has also moved all my sand around so my tank has spots that u can see through the bottom haha.


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

How about an Arabian Basslet? They are tank raised, very active, beautiful, and nearly impossible to kill.


----------



## PCKid (May 5, 2009)

is there any way you could post a picture so i can see wat the look like???


----------

